# All purpose as a base coat?



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

So im in a different part of my state and these guys use all purpose as a base coat, what your opinion?


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Plus 3 works just as good


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

paper tape use regular mud.

mesh tape needs to be fastseted in. it will crack if you dont.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Mudflextools said:


> Plus 3 works just as good





picks drywall said:


> paper tape use regular mud.
> 
> mesh tape needs to be fastseted in. it will crack if you dont.


I use fibafuse 90% of time, paper 10%, mesh 0%


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Lmao we use all purpose for all layers down here in Florida. For the most part no one can be bothered to use the different types.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

I worked with a Floridian on a few jobs he says there is a difference between same brands in Flordia and midwest.


----------

